# Mods Poll



## SpotandStalk (Jul 8, 2015)

Guys, I've been thinking. Maybe we should lighten the load on RhBama, UnicoiDawg and KyDawg. I've come up with a proposal that would give them more time to moderate other sub forums. 

Myself, Slayer and 6 would like to be your new sports forum moderators. 

I know this is a big step and will probably require some extensive training but I think we are up to the task. 

I've put together a poll so your voices can be heard.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 8, 2015)

i voted the 4 th option.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 8, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> i voted the 4 th option.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 8, 2015)

oh lawd......


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 8, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


>



i just dont know about Slayer. He has this thing with Tennessee.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 8, 2015)

Ummmmmm NO.........


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 8, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> i just dont know about Slayer. He has this thing with Tennessee.



Nice avy.

She's a nice girl.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 8, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Nice avy.
> 
> She's a nice girl.



thanks.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 8, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> thanks.





I see what you did there.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 8, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I see what you did there.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 8, 2015)

evening quack.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 8, 2015)

Yeah, man, I can totally see this happening! Really blows my mind why it's taking so long! Slow process, I guess.

Best of luck, guys!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> evening quack.





Hiya 6 !


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 8, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Yeah, man, I can totally see this happening! Really blows my mind why it's taking so long! Slow process, I guess.
> 
> Best of luck, guys!



knew we could count on you.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 8, 2015)

The people have spoken.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 8, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> The people have spoken.



 like a ship cast upon the rocks


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 8, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> The people have spoken.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 8, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> The people have spoken.



Dagummit man.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 8, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> The people have spoken.



You cheated!!! 

Spot, I voted for us! So, would I be the Vice President or President in this cabinet? 

Wouldn't matter. Anyone in Orange would get the delete button!!

Spot  & Slayer 2015!!!

 It has a nice ring!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 8, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> oh lawd......




The REVOLUTION has started!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 8, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> You cheated!!!
> 
> Spot, I voted for us! So, would I be the Vice President or President in this cabinet?
> 
> ...






There's still time.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 8, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> There's still time.



Just imagine the Pardons!!

ODR, Rebel Yell and Ol Red..... .

The sky is the limit!! I LOVE IT!!

Talk about CHANGE!!

We could bring this Forum back to "The Glory Days"!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 8, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Just imagine the Pardons!!
> 
> ODR, Rebel Yell and Ol Red..... .
> 
> ...



PALEEEEeEEZZZe bring back ODR.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 8, 2015)

The titles of the threads would be easy... Thug 1, Thug 2, Thug 3...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2015)

This being a mods poll I see the mods/admins have voted a few extra times.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 9, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> This being a mods poll I see the mods/admins have voted a few extra times.



Didn't vote but I think it is a poll on them being mods, not a poll for only the mods to vote on.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 9, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> PALEEEEeEEZZZe bring back ODR.



THIS!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 9, 2015)

Hey Spot, we got another vote!!!


----------



## nickel back (Jul 9, 2015)

that was easy


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 9, 2015)

nickel back said:


> that was easy



did you vote for us


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 9, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> did you vote for us



NO! You didn't vote for us either!


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 9, 2015)

I vote myself as queen of sports


----------



## elfiii (Jul 9, 2015)

I knows SpotandStalk. He a thug.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 9, 2015)

elfiii said:


> I knows SpotandStalk. He a thug.



This^^^^^


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 9, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> I vote myself as queen of sports



You trying to hurt Quacks feelings??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 9, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> NO! You didn't vote for us either!



Daisy voted against us too... 

And I thought we were friends...


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 9, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Daisy voted against us too...
> 
> And I thought we were friends...



well we arent rooting for the same teams.. silly


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jul 9, 2015)

I voted #4. Ill leave. Slayer is a homer and 6 is a troll. Fsu guy is aigt with me though.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 9, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I voted #4. Ill leave. Slayer is a homer and 6 is a troll. Fsu guy is aigt with me though.



Nobody would miss you!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 9, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> well we arent rooting for the same teams.. silly



I can act like a Democrat for a vote.. Say stuff you don't mean like... Go Gators!


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 9, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I Go Gators!



There you have it! The truth is out


----------



## nickel back (Jul 9, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> did you vote for us




heck no.....why would I do a thing like that


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 9, 2015)

nickel back said:


> heck no.....why would I do a thing like that



Thug!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 9, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> There you have it! The truth is out



Anything for a vote...


----------



## nickel back (Jul 9, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Thug!!



 true gangster I am.....thug has nothing on me


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 9, 2015)

nickel back said:


> true gangster I am.....thug has nothing on me


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 9, 2015)

Are we allowed to vote?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 9, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> There you have it! The truth is out



get him to say "that thing the tennessee fans say", and ill buy you a steak.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> get him to say "that thing the tennessee fans say", and ill buy you a steak.



Vandy is the only true University in the state of 10uhsee ?


----------



## nickel back (Jul 9, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> get him to say "that thing the tennessee fans say", and ill buy you a steak.



....


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 9, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> get him to say "that thing the tennessee fans say", and ill buy you a steak.



Sorry im allergic lol


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 9, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> get him to say "that thing the tennessee fans say", and ill buy you a steak.





nickel back said:


> ....



I wouldn't say that if you bought the whole cow! Vols suck!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 9, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> Sorry im allergic lol





Are you a Vegan???


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 9, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Are we allowed to vote?



I was counting on yours and Elfii's!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 9, 2015)

Once again..no Gatech representation, as usual.  SMHing


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 9, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I was counting on yours and Elfii's!!



Me too. I thought for sure we would have the mods vote yes.  They wouldn't even have to check up on us in here.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 9, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I was counting on yours and Elfii's!!



I'm buried in the 356,800 number. I would have said yes for you but they tossed you in with those other two skraight up thugs so I had to take a pasadena.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 9, 2015)

elfiii said:


> I knows SpotandStalk. He a thug.



So another yes for S&S and Slayer.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 9, 2015)

elfiii said:


> I'm buried in the 356,800 number. I would have said yes for you but they tossed you in with those other two skraight up thugs so I had to take a pasadena.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 9, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Once again..no Gatech representation, as usual.  SMHing



Thanks for your support!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 9, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Daisy voted against us too...
> 
> And I thought we were friends...



x2.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 9, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> x2.



Don't know if we want her support... She's allergic to steak!!


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 9, 2015)

I have seen some stuff in my time, Oh well!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 9, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> I have seen some stuff in my time, Oh well!



So, it that a yes??


----------



## elfiii (Jul 9, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> So another yes for S&S and Slayer.



Go Dawgs.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 9, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> So, it that a yes??



No, No and No.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 9, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> So another yes for S&S and Slayer.



thugs.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 9, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs.



Can a mod give other mods/admin infractions?????


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 9, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> thugs.



Nice avy


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 9, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Are you a Vegan???



 No... I got bit by a lonestar 8 years ago that caused me to be allergic to all mammal meat. Incase some of you dont know what mammal meat is...(cow,pig,deer,lamb,basically anything with fur) I can eat things with wings, and seafood.


----------



## Lurker (Jul 9, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Just imagine the Pardons!!
> 
> ODR, Rebel Yell and Ol Red..... .
> 
> ...



No Rebels, the sports forum isn't the place for racists.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 9, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> Incase some of you dont know what maamal meat is...(cow,pig,deer,lamb,basically anything with fur)


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 9, 2015)

Just a few more votes and we are IN.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 9, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Just a few more votes and we are IN.



one word : dyslexia 

Dont worry happens to me sometimes too lol


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 9, 2015)

im voting for Daisy.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 9, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Just a few more votes and we are IN.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 9, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


>






We need to see some voter id.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 9, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> im voting for Daisy.





think I would keep everyone in line


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 9, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> im voting for Daisy.



I'm not, she's mean


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 9, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> We need to see some voter id.



It's a public poll.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 9, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'm not, she's mean



I am a sweetheart you are just too.. whats the word im looking for..  fragile lol


----------



## elfiii (Jul 9, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Can a mod give other mods/admin infractions?????



Sure can. It ain't gonna' happen though.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 9, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> I am a sweetheart you are just too.. whats the word im looking for..  fragile lol






Ouch!


----------



## elfiii (Jul 9, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Ouch!



Did that leave a mark?


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 9, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Ouch!



sorry not sorry


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 9, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Ouch!





Here I got this teddy for you to hug on


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2015)

bet he was thinking of another teddy.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 9, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> bet he was thinking of another teddy.



 im sure


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 9, 2015)

I got my ban hammer ready. 

Just waiting on elfiii to give me the all clear.  




Btw, that is the ugliest bear I've ever seen.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 9, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I got my ban hammer ready.
> 
> Just waiting on elfiii to give me the all clear.
> 
> ...



you would never ban me


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 9, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I got my ban hammer ready.
> 
> Just waiting on elfiii to give me the all clear.
> 
> ...



and this is coming from a man who uses BTW...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 9, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> you would never ban me



That's right.

You're the toughest guy in here.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 9, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> That's right.
> 
> You're the toughest guy in here.



apparently


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 9, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> apparently







Thug


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 9, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Thug



yep.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 9, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> yep.



Cute dog..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> I vote myself as queen of sports





Browning Slayer said:


> You trying to hurt Quacks feelings??


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 10, 2015)

Ol' girl is all bark and no bite!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Ol' girl is all bark and no bite!!!




Kinda like them dwags . .


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 10, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kinda like them dwags . .



ouchie Quackie


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 10, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Ol' girl is all bark and no bite!!!



And what led you to that ridiculous conclusion?


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 10, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> And what led you to that ridiculous conclusion?



Billy!!!


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 10, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Billy!!!



Billy is fired


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 10, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 10, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Can a mod give other mods/admin infractions?????





elfiii said:


> Sure can. It ain't gonna' happen though.



Can folks loose infractions for periods of good behavior??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 10, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


>





SpotandStalk said:


> We need to see some voter id.





rhbama3 said:


> It's a public poll.





Robert is cheating like a Thug..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 10, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Just a few more votes and we are IN.



We climbed in the Polls again!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 10, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> And what led you to that ridiculous conclusion?



You are a Gator...


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 10, 2015)

holy cow...


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 10, 2015)

good morning miss daisy.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 10, 2015)

14 no (not counting 6 ) .....11 yes



Too bad I can't vote.

Come on folks. The avatars alone will be worth it!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 10, 2015)

dawg2 said:


> holy cow...



Another YES?????


----------



## nickel back (Jul 10, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> We climbed in the Polls again!!



all right who needs to be taken out....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 10, 2015)

nickel back said:


> all right who needs to be taken out....



Those pesky mods are holding our revolution down...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 10, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Another YES?????



SWEET!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 10, 2015)

dawg2 said:


> holy cow...



Careful... Daisy is allergic!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 10, 2015)

Wow..... lol.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 10, 2015)

Unicoidawg said:


> Wow..... lol.



I think I need to start a new poll... My running mate is keeping me down...

Hey Daisy, you want to be my running mate. We'll win with your popular vote!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 10, 2015)

What say we ban 6 and say we made him a mod.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 10, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> What say we ban 6 and say we made him a mod.



I KNOWS 6.... HE A THUG.....


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 10, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I KNOWS 6.... HE A THUG.....



lol.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 10, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> What say we ban 6 and say we made him a mod.



Done!


Wait, I'm not a mod.... yet


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 10, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I think I need to start a new poll... My running mate is keeping me down...
> 
> Hey Daisy, you want to be my running mate. We'll win with your popular vote!



Yeah sure


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I think I need to start a new poll... My running mate is keeping me down...
> 
> Hey Daisy, you want to be my running mate. We'll win with your popular vote!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 10, 2015)

thug music.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 11, 2015)

Pg 6


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 11, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> Yeah sure



Sorry Spot... I got Daisy on my side now...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 11, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sorry Spot... I got Daisy on my side now...





Maybe she should have been on the pole, instead of 6.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 11, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Maybe she should have been on the pole, instead of 6.



I agree... That Thug brought us down...


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 11, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I agree... That Thug brought us down...



go blame jameis


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 11, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I agree... That Thug brought us down...



We had it in the bag. 

Maybe DD can redeem us.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 11, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> We had it in the bag.
> 
> Maybe DD can redeem us.



morning thugs.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 11, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> morning thugs.



Howdy 6.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 13, 2015)

There is still time to Vote....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 13, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> There is still time to Vote....



Well, there's always next year!




Still can't believe DD voted against us.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 13, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Well, there's always next year!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




me either


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 13, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Well, there's always next year!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Matthew6 said:


> me either



It your fault Thugs! She already said she would run with me in the next poll!!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jul 13, 2015)

I would like to request that, in the interest of equity and objectivity, all future pseudo Mod election polls require a reply in the thread to discourage voter fraud.  I won't name any names, but I am starting to think somebody voted twice!

On the other hand, while a coup d'état appears unlikely, I wouldn't put it past CensoredCensored, 6, and S&S, cuz they is ALL THUGS!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 13, 2015)

hayseed_theology said:


> I would like to request that, in the interest of equity and objectivity, all future pseudo Mod election polls require a reply in the thread to discourage voter fraud.  I won't name any names, but I am starting to think somebody voted twice!
> 
> On the other hand, while a coup d'état appears unlikely, I wouldn't put it past CensoredCensored, 6, and S&S, cuz they is ALL THUGS!


so did you vote for us?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 13, 2015)

I just made up my mind on how to vote and the poll closed.  My rights have been violated.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 13, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> It your fault Thugs! She already said she would run with me in the next poll!!



She would do better by herself.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 13, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I just made up my mind on how to vote and the poll closed.  My rights have been violated.





Your vote would have put us over the top.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 13, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I just made up my mind on how to vote and the poll closed.  My rights have been violated.



poor fella.
I reopened it till the 26th.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 14, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> poor fella.
> I reopened it till the 26th.



Now you have put me on the Spot to Slayer that 6 feller.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 14, 2015)

hayseed_theology said:


> On the other hand, while a coup d'état appears unlikely, I wouldn't put it past CensoredCensored, 6, and S&S, cuz they is ALL THUGS!



I knew we could count on you!


----------



## MadMallard (Jul 14, 2015)

Do you need ID to vote in this poll?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 14, 2015)

MadMallard said:


> Do you need ID to vote in this poll?



not if you are voting for us. Thanks alot for your vote.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 14, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Now you have put me on the Spot to Slayer that 6 feller.



me appreciate the support. go huskers


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jul 14, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> so did you vote for us?



Heck no, I just believe you guys should have a chance to lose fair and square.  I haven't voted for such a motley crew of thugs since McCain/Palin.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 14, 2015)

hayseed_theology said:


> Heck no, I just believe you guys should have a chance to lose fair and square.  I haven't voted for such a motley crew of thugs since McCain/Palin.



must have been that thug fella from fsu that kept us from getting your vote; or that momon from utah who is moving to Iowa.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 14, 2015)

good afternoon Iowa boone and crockett browning slayer.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 14, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> good afternoon Iowa boone and crockett browning slayer.



Nice Avatar!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 14, 2015)

hayseed_theology said:


> Heck no, I just believe you guys should have a chance to lose fair and square.  I haven't voted for such a motley crew of thugs since McCain/Palin.



I agree! New Poll??? 

With Daisy as a running mate...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 14, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> She would do better by herself.



Shhhhhh....


----------



## elfiii (Jul 15, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> thug music.



Thug forum. It's all good.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 16, 2015)

Still time folks.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 16, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Still time folks.



This!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 16, 2015)

yes. please vote for me and thugs.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 16, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> yes. please vote for me and thugs.



That avatar is disturbing.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 17, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> That avatar is disturbing.



He's disturbing!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 17, 2015)

roll tide.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 19, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> This being a mods poll I see the mods/admins have voted a few extra times.



I agree!! We need a Re-count! This election was rigged!

I'm looking at the poll results and they are skewed.... 

I think Robert got a van and drove folks to the poll without checking a green card...


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 19, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I agree!! We need a Re-count! This election was rigged!
> 
> I'm looking at the poll results and they are skewed....
> 
> I think Robert got a van and drove folks to the poll without checking a green card...



this^^^^^^^


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 27, 2015)

Well, I guess we'll get em next time.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 27, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Well, I guess we'll get em next time.



yep. we should haved ditched the momon. might have won.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 28, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Well, I guess we'll get em next time.





Matthew6 said:


> yep. we should haved ditched the momon. might have won.



Having you two on the ballet was like having Larry and Curley on the ballet. I'm sticking to my new running mate... Daisy!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 28, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> yep. we should haved ditched the momon. might have won.



If it weren't for his hate of 10rc, we might have won.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 28, 2015)

Wheres the new poll? Haha


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 28, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> Wheres the new poll? Haha



Start up a new one DD!  

This was one was doomed from the get go.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 28, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Start up a new one DD!
> 
> This was one was doomed from the get go.


Nah I'll pass


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 28, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> Nah I'll pass



you would win, and this forum needs a female moderator.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 28, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> you would win, and this forum needs a female moderator.



Yeah but i cant be on here every hour during the day.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 29, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> If it weren't for his hate of 10rc, we might have won.



i agree. but i understand his dilemma. bless his heart.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 29, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> i agree. but i understand his dilemma. bless his heart.



Poor fellow is going to blow a gasket when UT crashes their party.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 30, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Poor fellow is going to blow a gasket when UT crashes their party.



 probably in chicago looking for a hideout for that very reason.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 30, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> probably in chicago looking for a hideout for that very reason.



Perfect place for a thug hideout.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 30, 2015)

pg 8.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 30, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Perfect place for a thug hideout.



nice avatar thug


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 31, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> nice avatar thug


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 31, 2015)

I leave for a week and the kids have taken over!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 31, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I leave for a week and the kids have taken over!



welcome back thug


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 31, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> welcome back thug


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 31, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I leave for a week and the kids have taken over!




How was Chicago?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 31, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> How was Chicago?



just got a pm from him. he will be going by chicago slayer.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 31, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> How was Chicago?



Chicago is  a dump! Good food though.. 



Matthew6 said:


> just got a pm from him. he will be going by chicago slayer.




Ummmmmm.. NO!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 31, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Chicago is  a dump! Good food though..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vol slayer


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 31, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> vol slayer



You better be glad you are 2,000 miles away!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 31, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> just got a pm from him. he will be going by chicago slayer.



Chicago Slayer is a big city man now. A straight brim hat and J's on his feet.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 31, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> You better be glad you are 2,000 miles away!!



That last one misfired.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 31, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> That last one misfired.



just ducked and covered behind the couch. now i cant get up.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 31, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> just ducked and covered behind the couch. now i cant get up.



I hope you got life alert.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 1, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> just ducked and covered behind the couch. now i cant get up.





SpotandStalk said:


> I hope you got life alert.






Morning Thugs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 1, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Morning Thugs!





Wonder if 6 had to sleep in the floor all night?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 1, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Wonder if 6 had to sleep in the floor all night?



Nah, his wife probably came home from her Bingo game and helped him back into his wheelchair...


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 1, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Nah, his wife probably came home from her Bingo game and helped him back into his wheelchair...



she came home and gave me an epidural.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 1, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Nah, his wife probably came home from her Bingo game and helped him back into his wheelchair...



I'm willing to bet otherwise.

I could hear her now....."Are you kidding me?"..I'm sick of coming home to see you laying in the floor drunk.....My daddy was right, you're just a thug.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 1, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'm willing to bet otherwise.
> 
> I could hear her now....."Are you kidding me?"..I'm sick of coming home to see you laying in the floor drunk.....My daddy was right, you're just a thug.




I stand corrected....


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 1, 2015)

thugs


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 2, 2015)

looks like daisy duke done runoft. maybe she will bring us some cold beer when she comes back.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 2, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> looks like daisy duke done runoft. maybe she will bring us some cold beer when she comes back.



Put the beer down DD. It won't bring back memories of UF being ranked.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 3, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Put the beer down DD. It won't bring back memories of UF being ranked.



looks like dd runoft for good.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 3, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> looks like dd runoft for good.



Yep....She gone.


One less thug gator I reckon.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 3, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yep....She gone.
> 
> 
> One less thug gator I reckon.



and before the season started.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 3, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> looks like dd runoft for good.



Gator fans will do that on you. Vols fans too.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 4, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Gator fans will do that on you. Vols fans too.



^^this!^^

The Vols are usually 1st to go...


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 4, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> ^^this!^^
> 
> The Vols are usually 1st to go...



after the oklahoma game


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 4, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> after the oklahoma game



Nice signature


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 4, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Nice signature



You can drag a horse to water and hold his head under until he drinks but you just can't take the THUG out of 6!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 4, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> You can drag a horse to water and hold his head under until he drinks but you just can't take the THUG out of 6!



Yep....See avatar


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 4, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yep....See avatar



Nice Avatar!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 4, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Nice Avatar!!



bunch of thugs


----------



## daisyduke (Aug 4, 2015)

Sorry fellas i dont sit infront of a computer all day being a thug like the rest of you, i actually do work


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 4, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> Sorry fellas i dont sit infront of a computer all day being a thug like the rest of you, i actually do work



welcome back miss daisy.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 5, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> Sorry fellas i dont sit infront of a computer all day being a thug like the rest of you, i actually do work



Well, since you are a female you can't be a thug. You would be a thugette.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 5, 2015)

Yep....She gone for real this time.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 6, 2015)

Happiness is..........

my born and raised yankee cousin,(from long island new york),  his wife and three children pulling out of my drive way after a three day visit.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 6, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> Happiness is..........
> 
> my born and raised yankee cousin,(from long island new york),  his wife and three children pulling out of my drive way after a three day visit.



Make sure they go all the way back.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 6, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Make sure they go all the way back.



no doubt.  next stop is cousin in Durham NC. Hes fresh from the farm. Gonna be a wake up call for him in comparison to Towne Lake.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 6, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Make sure they go all the way back.



It would be even better if they took a few Vols with them..


----------



## elfiii (Aug 6, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> It would be even better if they took a few Vols with them..



That's low Slayer. Very low.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 6, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> It would be even better if they took a few Vols with them..



or picking up mr. gon snowman aka Resica and deporting him from PA to NY. If i had it my way all yankees would be in refugee camps in OH CANADA


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 6, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> or picking up mr. gon snowman aka Resica and deporting him from PA to NY. If i had it my way all yankees would be in refugee camps in OH CANADA



If I had it my way all VOLS would be in refuge camps in OH ANTARTICA!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 6, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> If I had it my way all VOLS would be in refuge camps in OH ANTARTICA!



You mean they aren't? How many of them have escaped?


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 6, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> If I had it my way all VOLS would be in refuge camps in OH ANTARTICA!



i dont doubt that for a moment.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 6, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> If I had it my way all VOLS would be in refuge camps in OH ANTARTICA!



can we include ohio st and fsu thugs too. We could do like a tv series Alone Antartica. If a nole or buckeye wins the prize wold be migration to canada or Peru.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 6, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> can we include ohio st and fsu thugs too. We could do like a tv series Alone Antartica. If a nole or buckeye wins the prize wold be migration to canada or Peru.



Maybe then Bama could get back to their winning ways. 


Pg 10


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 6, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> If I had it my way all VOLS would be in refuge camps in OH ANTARTICA!





SpotandStalk said:


> Maybe then Bama could get back to their winning ways.
> 
> 
> Pg 10



yep.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 6, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> yep.



Thug


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 12, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Thug



slayerthug must be in iowa by now.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 12, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> slayerthug must be in iowa by now.



Nope... On Vacation in southern Utah!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 12, 2015)

good. pg. 11 is hard work for a solicitous thug.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 12, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Nope... On Vacation in southern Utah!



must be in knoxville.


----------

